# Thomas Train Bed - design & build



## Raptor22 (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to build a Thomas Train bed for my son's 3 yr birthday. So far I have my design pretty much fixed and have a rough idea of the materials and joinery. I'll post more photos as the project progresses. Any comments/suggestions are welcome. 

Part 1. Design

Note: 
In case you are wondering, I downloaded the pretty lady in my model to give me a sense of scale, and she's pleasant to work with too 

About the Thomas face, I was thinking about printing it onto 2 pieces of 11x17 paper, glue the cut out to plywood and seal with polyurethane (decoupage?). I tested small pieces on scrap, the polyurethane, being oil based, distorts the color a bit and makes the paper somewhat transparent. Any idea?


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

*Nice Model*

Nice Model and train bed idea. I didn't know you could download different models? That's pretty cool, I like the bed Idea could you cut out the facial features in 3/4" wood and then paint them the silver color? Like draw the eyes, the Mouth and cut them out so they have a 3-d Look?


----------



## RJF (Jan 27, 2012)

That is sketchup right?

You can print the face and get some transfer paper from an art store. Lay transfer/tracing paper over the design and copy the image. Set the tracng paper on your material (I believe you have to flip the tranfer paper over at this point) then trace over the lines. It will transfer the design onto your material. The transfer paper package should have the directions on it. You will want to use a dark pencil as the grafite is what rubs off on your material.

Once the design is transfered you can hand paint over the lines.


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

My son was all about Thomas for a few years. That is a nice looking design. I bet you could cut out your face and hire some starving artist to paint your face on it for a few bucks. I have to ask. Are the eyes gonna move?


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

if you dont want to paint the face - you could have a local sign shop print a big decal for it


----------

